

Ask HN: Would it be possible for the NSA to watch through our phone cameras? - mvbrasil


======
astrange
Yes, they could call you on Skype.

Close to your question:

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/04/fbi-denied-
permis...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/04/fbi-denied-permission-
to-spy-on-hacker-through-his-webcam/)

Maybe you should worry about these first:

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2010/02/school-under-
fire...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2010/02/school-under-fire-for-
spying-on-kid-via-webcam-at-home/)

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/03/rat-breeders-
meet...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/03/rat-breeders-meet-the-men-
who-spy-on-women-through-their-webcams/)

After all, ordinary hackers don't need search warrants.

------
pasbesoin
One reason to keep an eye on your idle/use times. They can probably make the
"bandwidth" consumed "disappear", but as far as I know they don't yet have a
way to replace the energy consumed.

\----

P.S. Of course, depending upon your system, they might make it falsely report
a crappy connection as an explanation for a drop in these values.

Down a rabbit hole... ;-)

